# Im getting a red!!!



## Magik (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey guys I'm getting myself a red tegu and I cant wait wont get it for few weeks though ever since reading through the posts on red tegus I just had to get one especially after seeing Bobby red "Fire" but I don't think my tegu would come anyway near Bobby that thing is magnificent no other way to put it!Anyway I will be sure to post pics as soon as I get it I know it will only be a hatchling!I cant wait!


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jul 3, 2008)

Enjoy your Red when you get it. They are magnificent creatures and very smart. I adore my big Red male, Clifford.


----------



## Magik (Jul 4, 2008)

After seeing all of the red posts just had to get one!I have only got my B&W about 2 months now and Im getting a red!Do you have B&W as well?Any diferences I should note?(besides Higher fruit in diet bulkier size and slightly more flighty?)


----------



## chriz (Jul 4, 2008)

reds r grate love mine 2 bits



good luck with yours when u get it


----------



## Nero (Jul 4, 2008)

The reds are really pretty tegus, you'll love em to death!


----------



## Magik (Jul 4, 2008)

Hahaha thanks guys for the pics and comments I cant wait I will post pics as soon as I get the little guy!


----------



## shabazz (Jul 5, 2008)

well cooli if u get one from bobby it might look as good as fire


----------



## Magik (Jul 5, 2008)

I wish shabazz I would cut off an arm for one of bobbies tegus but alas I am too far across the pond to get one(The Atlantic ocean that is :-D ) but maybe one day....


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's our red. Not the best pic, he doesn't like to pose.


----------



## Magik (Jul 5, 2008)

Hes a cracker dave everyones reds look great!They aresuch a nice animal when I was first into reps i was all about snakes now all my time space and money is going into tegus and I havnt looked back!How do you find them for calming down taming wise?I jhave heard they are more flighty?and whats the deal on the fruit front should I give it more fruit then my argentine?(he gets it twice a week?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 6, 2008)

We have 5 snakes too. They're much easier to care for, once you've got the setup right.

We got him as a rescue last year. He's about 7 years old. He's definitely a male, very bold but not too aggressive. There's a discussion going on about Reds needing more fruit. I don't buy into it. He eats what he wants, which is pretty much everything! Unfortunately anything small with an animal smell is food to him, including poop! I never said he was bright!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Dave on the fuit, I really think there are better things to feed then fruit. My reds are not big fruit eaters and have shown no signs of bad sheds. I do give them cod liver oil as well as beef liver.

As for the reds being more flighty, I think they can be a bit more flighty, but they will calm down if handled and become very tame as well.


----------



## Magik (Jul 7, 2008)

Well as far as them being flighty I will just give him extra space until he comes to trust me would 2 males get along?Like a male B&W and a male Red?Coz i was planning on keeping them together up until they reach about 20 inches then giving them separate vivs what ya think guys?


----------

